# Hello from Tripoli - Libya



## Libyan Beekeeper (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello all,

I have been lurking for quite sometime on this forum, and I just thought I’d introduce myself to the forum.
My name is Seddig, I am fairly new beekeeper 2 years now, I run 2 hives in my backyard, one of them is a TBH, I joined this forum almost a year ago.
My start with bees was not planned at all, it started when I managed to catch a swarm while I was driving on a farms road, with the help of local beekeeper I installed the swarm in a lang hive, it was my luck that those bees I collected were gentle, since then I started to read about beekeeping, and try to learn as much as I can, during my search for information I came across this forum, and became a member so I can get access to the valuable information from experienced beekeepers.
Here I am after 2 years from that swarm catching I can say I can manage my 2 hives independently.
Thank you all for the great forum, and wish you all the best.
By the way: you have to deal with my poor English, I have done my best to compose this post without mistakes.

LBK
Seddig


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

*Beesource worldwide!*

Greetings from the USA Seddig. Our English is good but you may have to deal with our spelling from time to time! 

Welcome to the board and please share as much about beekeeping in Libya as you can, it certainly is a new horizon for most of us!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

From the rhetoric that gets stirred up now and then, one wouldn't think we understand each other sometimes. So don't sweat it dude! Just jump in the middle of it and enjoy yourself! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

*Beekeeping in Libya*

Seddig,

Welcome to BeeSource.com. You will learn many things at this website and get lots of answers. Just feel free to ask your questions and we will all help you out. Be aware that if you ask the same question of two beekeepers you will get three answers. Years ago I was in Libya.
Bear Creek Steve


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there, just wondering what bees do you use in libya?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard seddig. what kind of bees might you have in north africa? 

my ain't we gettin' real international here at beesource? which is a good thing, I would think.


----------



## Libyan Beekeeper (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome,

Iam so happy that i found such a community i may need to ask about bees. i will never hesitate to aske anything no matter how stupid it maybe.

well the bees iam having are likely to be italian, in this country I couldnt get an answer to what races of bees that exsist. and Its very difficult to find out as Its all mixed up races.

I will try to post some pIctures of my bees just for your courisity,and i might get an answer from you guys..

LBK
Seddig


----------



## Libyan Beekeeper (Jun 24, 2008)

Bear Creek Steve said:


> Seddig,
> 
> Welcome to BeeSource.com. You will learn many things at this website and get lots of answers. Just feel free to ask your questions and we will all help you out. Be aware that if you ask the same question of two beekeepers you will get three answers. Years ago I was in Libya.
> Bear Creek Steve


Hi Bear Creek Steve,

Thank you very much for the welcom, Certainly i will learn more from this website and dont worry i will storm you with questions as soon as it come up.

Its very nice to know that you were in Libya, Were you in Oil fields Business??

LBK

SEddig


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Seddig,
Your English is plenty good enough for me to understand. Welcome.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have done my best to compose this post without mistakes.

And I believe you succeeded...

Welcome.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

*Libya*

Seddig,

In the late1950's I assisted with some mapping work all over the country, but not with the oil industry.

Bear Creek Steve


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

welcome from south carolina i got into beekeeping because of the bees coming to me they got into a mobile home about to be moved cost me $320 usd so i kept the bees now 20 hives later i love bees more than ever i even gave a girl in the dominican republic an apitherapy sting she shook my right hand with her used to be crippled hand before i left. my fiancee is from nigeria, she wants to start beekeeping there! where are those mean african bees?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Seddig. As well as you learning from posts from us here in the US, we are hoping we can also learn from you. If you know of ways that beekeepers in Libya do things differently, please let us know. Hopefully other beekeepers from your area will contribute also.


----------

